# Is it mandatory for you to have a second meter?



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm in the super early stages of trying to determine if I can put in an irrigation system for my 2500 sqft lawn.
I know next to nothing about irrigation systems so I have been trying to google as much as possible.
The part that continually stumps me is:
If I have city water, do I have to pay the extra $3k(approximately), to have a second meter installed for this?
I keep thinking I don't have to, but I would like some experts here to weigh in on this.
It just seems like I should be able to cut into the supply line from the city to my house.
Please drop some knowledge on me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not required. The primary reason many do is simply to avoid paying volumetric wastewater charges for water used for irrigation.

For irrigating only 2,500ft2, I think the payback would take a long time.

Study your local water rates though. Rate structures can vary widely, and some water utilities do things like winter averaging on the sewer component, which negates the need for a second meter.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the info @Ware .
Sorry for the follow-up but...

What is the difference in a second meter and a "tap" into the city line?

The information that is out there is difficult for me to understand. The way I understand it, I can just have a plumber come over and turn the water line off, then install a "T" connector coming off that city line and use that for my irrigation.
I feel like if I can just get that taken care of, I can trench and run all the irrigation lines myself.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you tap into your current meter, you pay for the water you used (lets say $50 for house and $50 for irrigation) and you pay sewer fees on that water usage (lets say it is 75% of the water), so $75. In this scenario you will pay $175 for that month.

If you install a second meter then meter one will see the $50 house use and you will pay the sewer on the $50, for a total of $87.50. The second meter will see $50 of irrigation, but because that water is going into your soil, the city wont charge you for any sewer usage. In this scenario you will pay a total of 137.50 for the month (a savings of $37.50).

I made up all these numbers, but you should look into your actual. My lucky in that my city charges a flat fee on sewer fees, so a second meter doesnt help me.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Here in small town texas where I live they let me tee of the mainline. When I built my house they said if I was planning on installing irrigation I needed a 1" main vs a 3/4. There was no extra fee but if I had a 3/4 main and wanted to install irrigatio later i would have to add a separate meter. Fee would have been $800. Obviously i went with 1". Our sewage fee is a set rate. Your better off calling your water supplier and find out for sure.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

@Romangorilla I too live in Charlotte and I've been thinking of inground for my 5,800 sq. ft. yard of Bermuda. PM me and we can compare notes.

In Charlotte, you have to consider permits and the second meter. I learned today about what has been mentioned above of the sewer charge but we both need to look at our water rates and guestimate whether the second meter is going to save us both in the long run.

Marlon


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I live in a small city in WI. I tapped in the main line. Re-plumbed all my outside faucets (4) and installed my irrigation system. Went to the city garage and got the "horn" I think he called it. When finished it up I called And they brought the meter and installed it. Worked out great. But I do pay a second meter fee all year. I have about 5000sq' irrigated. well worth it to me.


----------

